# Upload using Putty



## Bellator (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi.
I want to upload a file from my windows-based desktop computer, to a Linux server, using Putty.
Which command should i use? I was told the 'put'-command was the right one, but that does not work.

Please help.

By the way, I'm new to both Linux and Putty, in case you haven't figured that out


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First, you have to have an account on the remote Linux server to login to. Do you have a login account on the Linux server? If not, game over.

Here are two links relevant for Using Putty, one is a PDF document which you must download, the other is a bit more technical, but contains good security information:

(PDF): Using Putty .

Secure Linux/UNIX access with PuTTY and OpenSSH.

-- Tom


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Also, the put command _will_ work but it assumes that you are already logged into a FTP server.


----------

